# 12x36 lathe is back ordered now?



## scattermaster (Nov 28, 2017)

Dang it!
    The website says the 12x36 lathes will ship mid December this year.  Does that mean, they leave China mid December or they will be available mid December?
  i"m almost ready to pull the plug and order but I'd like to know how long to expect to have to wait...
 thx, 
 Jim


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't know the answer, but I feel your pain. Waiting on an 1127 myself. I think the idea is that they expect to receive them in December, based on previous emails regarding other models.


----------



## Hozzie (Nov 28, 2017)

Call and ask Matt.  Get the info from the source.


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 28, 2017)

I feel like I've pestered him enough.  I knew it would be some time before shipping when I ordered. If I don't get a shipping notice in a couple weeks I might ask after it again. For the OP though, it might be a more reasonable thing to do.


----------



## brav65 (Nov 28, 2017)

The date Matt will give you is a guesstimate based on how long he thinks it will take to clear customs. Once he gets the container they need to unpack it and then they open up all the machines to inspect and add accessories. Then they can ship. If he gets the container mid December he may not get everything shipped until after the first of the year.


----------



## dlane (Nov 28, 2017)

I think companies try to keep a low inventory at the end of the year , to avoid paying taxs on inventory


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 28, 2017)

Why do businesses pay taxes on unsold inventory?


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 28, 2017)

If the website says it will ship in December, that means it is estimated to be put on a boat then. IF it ships on time, then you still need to take into account travel time, customs, etc..

Most of us who have bought a PM machine (or three) have gone through this. Irritating, but that disappears quickly once it arrives in your driveway.


----------



## scattermaster (Nov 28, 2017)

Lordy Lordy,  
 I'm stepping off into it now.  Putting that deposit on the 12x36.  Then, the wait...


----------



## richl (Nov 28, 2017)

The worst part of the whole getting a new machine thing. Ordering, waiting, and the initial setup and run. After that, it's just having fun machining and learning the new machine.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 28, 2017)

Kind of like waiting for a present..........


----------



## scattermaster (Nov 28, 2017)

Matt says they are on the ship and 2-3 weeks out.
 SO, 
 I guess that means 2-3 weeks then wait for customs, then unpack the container, then inspect and make them all ready for shipment...
 Oh well, over that time I can start collecting tooling and such.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey if you guys want to track it, (Anyone with a 1236, 1022 or 1030 backorder, if you were told it was in stock and waiting those are in the warehouse, that wont be long, just talking about backorders, just sold out of the 1236 about a week or 2 ago) If you want to track the ship its on, it called the Xin Da Yang Shou (Strangest one yet haha)   Container ship. If you search that name on Google you can usually find it and kind of track it.    I just looked and it said Panama Canal next stop on Dec 8. Normally about 5-7 days after that it lands in New Jersey then a couple days by rail to us.  Last update was by Korea somewhere, but that was 10 days ago.  Doesnt always update on time, but you can kind of get an idea anyway, kind of neat to see where the ship is. So search "Xin Da Yang Shou" 
 Its hard to tell who you are by the forum names, so not sure exactly, but at least you can get an idea where its at. 
 The 1127s are about a week to 2 behind this, they took the factory FOREVER but they are finally on the way in now. I dont have the ship name just yet for that one, but will soon. 

Normally customs only takes like 10 min to clear, but there have been times in the past where they held it for a long time, inspection, etc.  But that hasnt happened in a long while, so should be good. I guess now that we get 5 to 10 containers per month, and have never once had an issue, now they know us.   And we used to have containers ship through the west coast of Canada, then here by rail because it was an 18 to 20 day delivery from China to Pittsburgh. But then that was screwed up, Canada Govt liked to pull them for a Wood Packaging Inspection to make sure the wood is properly treated.  It is.    But it was a week Minimum delay (I had much longer than that at times too), an extra $1000 charge for the inspection, and ****** off customers.  Talk about frustrating.  But we have it all figured out now. So no worries, no delays other than  a couple days here and there once they are on the ship.

 Ive heard about the inventory and paying tax on it in some places, but thats a state thing I believe, that does not happen here in PA. Thankfully, or we would have problems! We have a ton of machines in stock, just not these particular lathes! Really if they charged us tax on our end of year inventory, we would not be doing business in this state.


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for the update! I had no idea you could sort of track container ships like that. 

Figures what I ordered is taking the longest. Lol... Owell. I knew that might happen when I ordered it. And because that's just how I do things. I'm sure it will be worth the wait. And it gives me a little extra time to work on my belt grinder and bench.


----------



## scattermaster (Nov 30, 2017)

No pressure or anything...
 So, if it hits New Jersey around Dec 15 and then a few more days to get to you.
 How long after that to be on trucks to customers?


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 30, 2017)

Of the four machines I have had shipped to me via truck over the last 5-6 years or so, NONE has been delivered when the trucking company said it would be. Now to be honest, they were usually only off by a day or two. I do remember one that sat at the local warehouse for almost a week before someone even bothered to call me to schedule a delivery day. 

All of my deliveries required lift-gate to the curb, so that added delays as well.


----------



## scattermaster (Nov 30, 2017)

Just for fun I found a map that shows the route that the Xin Da Yang Zhou will take to get to Panama
taken from:
http://www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 30, 2017)

scattermaster said:


> Just for fun I found a map that shows the route that the Xin Da Yang Zhou will take to get to Panama
> taken from:
> http://www.marinetraffic.com



You've got it bad...


----------



## SSage (Nov 30, 2017)

I ordered my PM1236 around the first of August when they were sold out state side I guess and got it in mid October. 

Its a unique bargain, I didn't see anything else that compares directly to it. Now that I have it set up, I'm not regretting the wait. Customer service overall has been good. I went with the perfered package with the cast stand. Its been a pleasent experiance so far, mine had no damage, no big problems. The rear splash guard was a pain to get lined up on the right side, but they are easy to bend into submission. Ran fine right out of the crate though, even the alignment was okay. I love the foot brake, its quick and easy to set up and it works.


----------



## SSage (Nov 30, 2017)

Our local county has a use tax, its collected by the same department that handles state and county property taxes. You have to assign a value to every piece of equipment and the materials in stock by January first. So we deplete raw materials and retail stock to a minimum for our business. 

 Even if the tax lady came over and audited us, she wouldn't know what we had or what it was worth by looking at it. She just comes by occasionanly to check the building outside, never looks inside. Honor system here I guess, or maybe filling out the paper work completely every year has helped us avoid an inspection. Most of our equipment is very old and rebuilt by us, so we just assign the purchase price to the value on the tax forms. I would hate to pay use taxes on new equipment though. Most of our stuff was bought cheaply in auction lots thankfully. 

To reduce paperwork we run things down to bare bones when the use tax is calculated.  Never been checked, but we try and make an accurate inventory of tools and materials on hand. Its good for insurance documentation too, if the place burns down we have a good idea on the value of it all!


----------



## outsider347 (Dec 1, 2017)

Looks like I purchased my PM 1236 "just in time".     Greg told me that I got the last one. 

Just tracked it.....Santa will be delivering my new lathe today


----------



## scattermaster (Dec 9, 2017)

Xin Da Yang Zhou just left Panama.
  It's itinerary says it's headed for Panama City, Florida.
hmmm.
  I just finished wiring my shop for the lathe and a 220v welder.
I'm ready to play...


----------



## outsider347 (Dec 9, 2017)

Just got my lathe up on the base today. Finally stopped snowing here so today was my window to move it from the front garage to my back shop. 
Hope to get it cleaned up & powered tomorrow


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 9, 2017)

Wish mine was on the same boat. Sounds like the 1127s are being towed by a guy in a life raft.


----------



## scattermaster (Dec 11, 2017)

The tracking doesn't really tell u alot unless you spend money with them...
  Right now it looks like it left Panama yesterday and it's heading straight for the east end of Cuba!
hmmmm.  The itinerary said it was going to Panama City Fla.  Funny way to get there?
    Maybe it'll round Cuba and head straight for New Jersey?
 crossing fingers...


----------



## scattermaster (Dec 14, 2017)

scattermaster said:


> The tracking doesn't really tell u alot unless you spend money with them...
> Right now it looks like it left Panama yesterday and it's heading straight for the east end of Cuba!
> hmmmm.  The itinerary said it was going to Panama City Fla.  Funny way to get there?
> Maybe it'll round Cuba and head straight for New Jersey?
> crossing fingers...


  OK,
 Our lathes are in New Jersey USA!
  Got the space in the shop cleared out, wiring put in, funding in place, now all I need is to see that truck pull up...


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 14, 2017)

Woohoo! Looking forward to seeing yours all set up. Mine is still a couple weeks out, I had to ask Matt about it when I saw your ship was docked in NY. He did offer to get me the ship name next week though, so that should add a level of anticipation. 

Paddle harder life-raft dude!!


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 15, 2017)

Glad your new lathes are in sight. It took 6 months to get mine after ordering. It was almost a blessing to wait because it gave me time to reorganize the shop and make some provisions for the lathe such as an overhead hoist, electrical circuits, etc. It felt good to feel completely ready for the machine.


----------



## scattermaster (Dec 15, 2017)

Merry Christmas to ME!, 
 hehe, 
 I upgraded my lathe to include the installed DRO.  Added in the master cutting/boring kit and threading kit,  precision chuck for the tail stock.
 Interestingly, PM doesn't have parting blades?
  Sooooo, 
   I think the included BXA qctp kit has a parting blade holder that holds 11/16" blades.  I looked on the net a little (including Shars) and it looks like 11/16" tall blades are not a popular size.  Did I get that wrong?
  Do the parting blades need to be a particular height?
AND, am I better off with a blade with replaceable inserts or simply a HSS blade?   I don't see myself working on any hard metals.  Mostly alum/bronze/brass/mild steel...
  hmmm,  maybe I should get both?    But really, what size?


----------



## SSage (Dec 15, 2017)

scattermaster said:


> Merry Christmas to ME!,
> hehe,
> I upgraded my lathe to include the installed DRO.  Added in the master cutting/boring kit and threading kit,  precision chuck for the tail stock.
> Interestingly, PM doesn't have parting blades?
> ...




11/16" is what you want to use with the BXA wedge type parting blade holder. I have the PM BXA tool holders, I use the Shars M42 parting blade. I have no complaints with it and its fairly cheap. I use the 3/32" width, its holding up okay. Just keep it sharp, I use a diamond stone and maintain the original tip profile by hand. I added another tool holder for a cheap carbide insert grooving tool, industrial supply on eBay sells holders that look exactly the same as the ones that came with my PM1236. 

I'm using a parting blade like this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-P3N-...425730?hash=item519aadb2c2:g:OgIAAOSwpdpVXeIJ


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 22, 2017)

Alright, where's the machine pics?? 

My boat got picked up off the coast of California! Getting there!


----------



## scattermaster (Dec 27, 2017)

Dang it, 
 I just called them and they say the machines haven't arrived yet!


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 27, 2017)

Like I said before, this (the waiting) is the hard part. And it doesn't help when someone tells you to "be patient".


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 27, 2017)

You're at least close, mine still hasn't hit Panama.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Dec 27, 2017)

The PM-1236 lathes are here, they arent inventoried and entered yet and a lot of people are off because of the holidays. It wont be too long.  I know its tough waiting but they are working on it! (well the few people who aren't off for the holidays this week here anyway, back to full swing next week)


----------



## scattermaster (Dec 28, 2017)

WooHoo!,
 Just got the email,  Mine's on the freight truck finally!


----------



## scattermaster (Jan 6, 2018)

Trying to move my lathe in and discovered that the adjustable pads didn't come with the studs.
    Did anyone here buy the yellow pads from PM and did they come with them?


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 6, 2018)

Another user here mentioned something similar on a mill if I remember correctly. Let them know and they will fix it. 

On another note, my ship is in NY harbor...


----------



## scattermaster (Jan 7, 2018)

Oops!
 I didn't want to wait so I just made my own.  Then, while moving the lathe from my truck I found the studs in a neat little package hidden in the clutter.
  Got the lathe in the shop late last night.  Now it's time to get it up on the stand. I have a one ton HF hoist and was using it with the boom scoped all the way out so it would reach far enough over the truck.
  With it like that it's only rated at a quarter ton but it's working.  (barely)  Maybe I'll shorten the boom this morning and try it that way.
 I'm concerned about getting it high enough and the front legs hitting the wall.  Guess I'll find out.
  see ya


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 7, 2018)

Glad to hear that they did include the parts though! That's how I find things too, get replacement parts.  

Be safe lifting it. I'm more concerned about that than using the thing.


----------



## scattermaster (Jan 9, 2018)

Everything about moving my lathe was pretty dicey.
1st off I did it all my myself.   I had to go about 15 miles with it in the back of a '98 Ford Ranger with old tires.  It squatted a lot but it did the job.
 Then when I got to my shop, the slab stops at the doorway and with the lathe in my truck, it's way too far to reach with my hoist.
 I had to back up and hit the brakes to get the lathe to slide back in the bed.  I did that until the lathe stuck out past the tailgate a few inches.
 I made some tracks for the hoist wheels out of some 6" channel that went under the truck.  Even after all that, it still wasn't perfect.
  The back of the lathe is positioned a couple feet from a wall and the spindle end is also a couple feet from a wall.  Soooo, 
 I couldn't hang it on my hoist like they show in the manual.  Also, the hoist legs had to go between the pedestals which means I wasn't able to install the foot brake. With the hoist legs straddling the pedestal, I couldn't center the lathe over the pan. I had to set it down about 6" off center on some wood blocks,  then re position the hoist and get it from another angle.
  What a night!
  I finally got it installed,wired in and leveled and  did my 1st cut last night.  
 The drive belt cover makes a lot of noise but everything else is really nice.
 OH, for the guys that are on the fence about getting the DRO?
 DO IT!
   My lord, that it so cool!
 see ya later.
 Jim


----------



## HBilly1022 (Jan 9, 2018)

Post some pics of your new lathe. We LOVE pics.


----------



## scattermaster (Jan 9, 2018)

HBilly1022 said:


> Post some pics of your new lathe. We LOVE pics.


pics will come after I get things situated better.  Right now my shop looks like a 5lb bucket with 10lbs of stuff! in it. 
  Besides, it's just the same PM1236 that everyone has already seen.  (the DRO is the coolest part)
  I need to re organize and condense things.  I  do have a current project that is in my way too.
My son and I are making a pair of motorized drift trikes and i need to get them finished up and hopefully sold so I can move on to the next project.


----------



## SSage (Jan 11, 2018)

I have that same Harbor Freight "shop hoist" shown in the PM manuals and it will pick it okay from the heavy end. If you come in from the tail stock its a tight fit and you have to use all of the boom extension. Still not a bad deal, a bit too lightly built, but its cheap. 

I decided to put my PM1236 on risers with the PM leveling feet. With the cast stands its a bit too heavy for that HF shop hoist, so I used another  slightly bigger home made engine hoist and doubled things up so I could lift it straight up and level. I have my carriage handle at 38" off the floor now, its much better on my back. 

The PM leveling feet don't work that well on a sloping floor. But, maybe its my floor that's the problem. I think they will just barely work for me, I added a few thick shims on one stand. I only have one spot I can put the lathe, of course the floor slopes bad there. They are nice and sturdy, very stable since the foot's top is the bearing surface. After a couple days they are holding things level. I guess you could use them with double nuts and washers, I put them on like the online diagram.


----------



## scattermaster (Jan 11, 2018)

I was thinking about putting mine on risers too but it's because the leveling feet are so close together. I think the machine would be a lot more stable with them farther apart.
 My slab is broken into about 4 pieces that all slope downward at the outside.  It's so bad I has to use 4 pieces of 1/4" plywood under the motor end of my machine.   Not my 1st choice but it's what I had available.   Hopefully I'll have my new building before it becomes a problem.


----------



## SSage (Jan 11, 2018)

My floor is bad enough for me to be thinking about pouring a leveling pad. But, if my leveling feet don't settle much I'll get away with my current metal shims. I could place some thick fender washers between my risers and the stand too.

I raised my lathe a full 6", it feels good to my 6'-4" tall body. I have a kinda short 32" inseam and with my usual wellington style redwing boots on I can stand up straight most of the time. I used some thick steel I had laying around, its a fat 4" tube made from shelf angle plus the leveling feet. I'll probably try putting a thick rubber mat in front of the machine too.


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 19, 2018)

The end (of my wait) is nigh! My lathe should be shipping next week! 

If anyone's looking, 1127s are in stock on the website...


----------



## scattermaster (Jan 20, 2018)

I made my 1st useful part today!
I'm making a powered drift trike and needed to make my own handlebars.  My pipe is smaller in the center than the originals so I made a bushing on the lathe.  I bored it to about .006" larger than my handle bars so they would fit inside easily.
Then I turned the outside so that it fit in the goosneck clamp.  Then I knurled the OD for a better grip.  Cut it in half so it could be slipped into place.  It works perfectly.
   I've never knurled before and it's not pretty but it works.
Jim


----------

